# Gear Again...Some additional pix



## yxmmm (Sep 12, 2010)

Some other pix.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, nice! 

Just wondering, do you prefer the dual rec or the 5150?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2010)

Is that an Ampeg I spy underneath the Pittbull?


----------

